# @رسائل روحية قصيرة "1 "@عيدالغطاس@



## sam_msm (20 مايو 2007)

"بمناسبة عيد الغطاس"

المسيح العجيب فى المحبة اخذ طبيعتنا الخاطيه, وبررها فيه ببره الشخصى, ولم نظر اليه الله 

الاب, ووجدنا فيه بهذه الصوره, قال :هذا هو أبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت,  وكل أنسان أذا نظر الى

 نفسه ,يجدها قذره ومملؤه ضعف, ولكن ينظر الينا الله فى المسيح, يجدنا أبرار ,هذا هو عيد

 الغطاس, وهذا هو الانسان الذى قصده الله ,عندما قال لنخلق الانسان على صورتنا ,فلم يكن 

يقصد أدم ,بل كان يقصد الانسان الذى سوف يوجد فى المسيح  والذى يسمى فى كنيستنا 

القبطيه المملؤهأسرار باسم الانسان الجديد او الخليقة الجديدة فهذا هو الذى يسر قلب 

الله الاب فقط ,وهذا لان الانسان الجديد ليس غريب عن الله الاب, فالانسان الجديد هو موجود فقط 

فى ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح, الحياة التى فيه هى حياة يسوع المسيح,و الفكر الذى فيه هو فكر 

المسيح, الحب الذى يحب به الاب هو نفس الحب الذى يحب به المسيح الاب,و وحتى الحب الذى 

يحب به الخليقه وكل من حوله هو نفسه من مصدر واحد هو قلب المسيح ,ولذا هو ليس غريب 

عن الله الاب, ولذلك أعتمده الله الاب, وقال :هذا فقط النموذج البشرى الذى يسر قلبى , هذا هو

 عيد الغطاس المجيد ,اقبلوا محبتى, وصلوا بحرارة عن كثرة ضعفاتى التى يسترها المسيح 

بمحبته الفائقة.


----------



## hano81 (17 يناير 2009)

قبل بدء القداس ورن  الاجراس حبيت اهنىء كل الناس بعيد الغطاس


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

*تسلم ايدك سام 
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## sam_msm (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *تسلم ايدك سام
> وكل سنة وانت طيب​*



شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ المسيح يبارك فيك وفى حياتك وكل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا سام 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## sam_msm (26 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سام
> 
> ميررررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 يناير 2009)

جميل بجد
مرسي​


----------



## amad_almalk (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

